# New Fly Rods



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Because of the pandemic I have had time to catch up on some of my rod building. They are both fiberglass rods from northfork Composite. The green rod is a nice little 4wt that I plan to use on trout that the TPWD stock in the river this winter. Then, in the spring the white bass run, and for perch and bass in the summer. It's surprising how well it cast.
The white rod is a 5wt. Because everybody needs a 5wt for all your freshwater fishing. Plus they are great to use in the bay on those days when to wind is light. There is nothing more fun than catching redfish on 5wt. Just down size the leader to an 8lb and the flies to a #6 and go have fun.

P.S. These rods are available or I will build one for you.


----------

